# Turnips at 571!!!💰



## Liyona (Apr 8, 2020)

CLOSED but I will open again In the afternoon too!

So today In my island they are buying turnips at 571 bells each.
You are welcome to my island, one by one so I will look at the coments in order providing Dodo Code by DM.
Presents  are welcome 

You will have to wait a little bit bc only one person can come, bc if some connection fails everyone will loose everything


----------



## makolele12 (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi!!! may I come by?


----------



## CuddleThePumpkin (Apr 8, 2020)

Please may I come


----------



## Liyona (Apr 8, 2020)

CuddleThePumpkin said:


> Please may I come





makolele12 said:


> Hi!!! may I come by?


 
yeees send you both a DM with the dodo code


----------



## starry-syzygy (Apr 8, 2020)

Could I please come?


----------



## milliebee (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi there! Please can I come along?


----------



## sakurakiki (Apr 8, 2020)

Would it be possible for my friend to pay a visit to sell her turnips? She doesn't have an account on here but she is totally trustworthy!


----------



## Azrael (Apr 8, 2020)

I would love to come by when you have room


----------



## Skyguy (Apr 8, 2020)

May I come by?


----------



## chrisbeta03 (Apr 8, 2020)

Ooh Im interested!


----------



## RedRaven (Apr 8, 2020)

Can I come too pls?


----------



## jakeypride (Apr 8, 2020)

I’d love to come by as well!


----------



## Que (Apr 8, 2020)

I'd love to come by as well!


----------



## Liyona (Apr 8, 2020)

sakurakiki said:


> Would it be possible for my friend to pay a visit to sell her turnips? She doesn't have an account on here but she is totally trustworthy!





Azrael said:


> I would love to come by when you have room





Skyguy said:


> May I come by?





chrisbeta03 said:


> Ooh Im interested!





RedRaven said:


> Can I come too pls?





jakeypride said:


> I’d love to come by as well!


 
sending pin dodo soon!!


----------



## Lazaros (Apr 8, 2020)

would like to come by as well!


----------



## jakeypride (Apr 8, 2020)

Sounds good!


----------



## RedRaven (Apr 8, 2020)

Liyona said:


> sending pin dodo soon!!


Thank you!!


----------



## epicalex15 (Apr 8, 2020)

May I come ?


----------



## BlissfulFox (Apr 8, 2020)

May I come by?


----------



## Koozyk (Apr 8, 2020)

Still selling???


----------

